# I think I bought a lousy TV



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

Had to return the 70" TV cuz sound was defective, so got another one , same type, but without 3D (dont need it). Its a sharp LC-70C6400U. Costco. 

Seems the colors/clarity/sharpness is crummy. Picture looks "flat". believe it or not, I had trouble searching the net for reviews/ratings, so thats why I posted here. Maybe yous have some better sourrces, or know why this TV stinks. 


I may have to return the monstrosity, based on replies here.
Thanks


----------



## directvman (Sep 17, 2012)

Sharp makes a huge tv cheap but you get what you pay for. You need to make sure you look for resolution first (480, 720, or 1080) for the best picture you want 1080 then look for the refresh rate. I think the sharp tvs only have a 60 MHz refresh rate and the sucks. I'm not really sure about it but I think plasmas get the highest refresh rate (600-800 maybe higher I don't know) I have a LG LCD tv 55" with 250 MHz refresh and it looks pretty good... I see allot of different tvs every day and the sharp tvs just aren't that sharp. Don't get me wrong you get ALLOT of tv for your money but not quality. From what I have seen Vizio probably gives the best picture for the $$$


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Geez, your right, Direct, about vizio being a nicer picture!I have one (in bedroom) and its phenomenal. I think its time to pack up the hunk of junk and take it back. Oh, no way Id get plasmas or LCD's- they generate way too much heat. So, to be sure we're on the same page, are LED's worse because theyre led's? Or is it that its a Sharp LED? Thats the question.

Thanks, Direct!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

LED flat panels _are_ LCD panels.

The difference is that "standard" LCD's are lit with CCFL backlighting rather than LED's.

Both will generate about the same amount of heat, but the LED panel will use a smidge less electricity.





Sharp is not known for the picture quality until you get to the higher end models, and Costco doesn't have them. But that said, I've seen them look pretty good when fed with a good signal. If you're using a source with a less than 1080P output it's maybe not the Sharp.

Truth be told, you bought the bottom of the line panel (typical for Costco lines). Had this been a LC-70LE732U you would most likely be very satisfied. 



My questions are:

What sources are you using? 
Connected how?







Vizio, in my professional opinion, is the worst possible TV you can buy quality, and warranty wise. Have a problem and you'll find out why.

Why does Vizio sell so well? It's cheaper than all the rest.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thnaks for the info, KT. I will look into this and decide. Sure is worth for one to do research ahead of time. One thing though, on the costco stuff- usually one has to pay 10-30% more for the same item, at least one is ahead there. Im probably gonna return it.

On the heat thing- you dont have me convinced there. LED's, at least all that I have seen/touched and even researched generate way less heat. Its not even close. Maybe we should be talking of BTU's, I dunno.......

Sources?? What does that mean, KT?

but I am studying the owners manual now closer.......


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

noquacks said:


> On the heat thing- you dont have me convinced there. LED's, at least all that I have seen/touched and even researched generate way less heat. Its not even close. Maybe we should be talking of BTU's, I dunno.......


Never seen a flourescent that got all that hot either. If the LED is cooler than a flourescent, it's must be dang cold... 

Now, if you're talking about a Plasma, I agree, they not only have better picture quality, but they also make great room heaters...:laughing:



> Sources?? Im not doing research paper for grad school. Done with that. What sources I read about- cant remember. Don't have to.



Sources: Cable Box, Satellite receiver, Standard DVD, or BluRay DVD.

How connected: Using component video or HDMI?



Lots of variables involved.

ALL cable boxes, and ALL Satellite receivers, output a compressed signal. It is NOT actually 1080P no matter what they tell you (Compare their local HD signals to what you get with an old rooftop antenna. You'll see what I mean).

There's a huge variation with DVD players, including BluRay players.

Some standard DVD's will output 1080i (up converted) while others may be output as low as 480i 

Some BluRay DVD's output lower 480i resolutions with component video (unless the BluRay was manufactured prior to Jan 1 2011) unless it's connected via HDMI.



There's always the need to check the output settings on the source equipment, as well as check the settings on the display, and use the best connection possible.



Another good option for these big old hulking monsters is Amazon. Good prices, great service, and good warranty care. Might compare well wih Costco or Sam's club.

Costco member myself...


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

directvman said:


> Sharp makes a huge tv cheap but you get what you pay for. You need to make sure you look for resolution first (480, 720, or 1080) for the best picture you want 1080 then look for the refresh rate. I think the sharp tvs only have a 60 MHz refresh rate and the sucks. I'm not really sure about it but I think plasmas get the highest refresh rate (600-800 maybe higher I don't know) I have a LG LCD tv 55" with 250 MHz refresh and it looks pretty good... I see allot of different tvs every day and the sharp tvs just aren't that sharp. Don't get me wrong you get ALLOT of tv for your money but not quality. From what I have seen Vizio probably gives the best picture for the $$$



OK, specs page does not list the refresh rate. Where else do I go to find it?


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

The refresh rate is 120hz on that set as compared to 240hz on the higher end sets.



*BUT....*


Don't confuse the refresh rate with picture quality. The refresh rate really only makes a difference in whether, or not, you might see motion artifacts.

The football players look like streaks across the screen? That's typical of a very low refresh rate, and is only seen in the cheapest, and oldest panels.



Honestly, any rate above 60hz to 120hz is fine. My 65" Panasonic Plasma has a refresh rate of 96hz, and I dare say you cannot find a display with a better picture quality.


I suspect that most of your image quality issues may be attributed to what your sources are, and how they're connected.




How did that set look at the warehouse? Good in the warehouse but not so good at home? If so, it's your set up and not the panel...

If it didn't look so good at the warehouse, it's not going to get any better at home...:no:


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you watching a 1080p bluray hooked uo through hdmi? If not than that is probably the problem. The larger the display, the better the picture has to look. You probably won't noticea difference between 480i and 1080p on a 24" but on a 70" its night and day difference. Same thing with hdmi vs component rca cables


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmm, didnt see picture at Costco- no tV set up (my mistake #1). OK, so we wont worry about refresh rate- soccer players about as fast as football (actually, hand ball)? Soccer games appear very nice. No "ghosts"/whatever.

I have to ask the wife about blueray- I dont use it. Dont even know what it is. May not matter as my complaint is basically with tv cable stations, not dvd's/netflicks, etc etc. Like, FOX news station/History channel, etc. Thats what Im looking at ...

Could I call my cable provider and quiz them on this output signal? How can I ask them to verify it, in case they want to exxaggerate the value?

Thaks!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

noquacks said:


> Hmmm, didnt see picture at Costco- no tV set up (my mistake #1). OK, so we wont worry about refresh rate- soccer players about as fast as football (actually, hand ball)? Soccer games appear very nice. No "ghosts"/whatever.
> 
> I have to ask the wife about blueray- I dont use it. Dont even know what it is. May not matter as my complaint is basically with tv cable stations, not dvd's/netflicks, etc etc. Like, FOX news station/History channel, etc. Thats what Im looking at ...
> 
> ...



Calling your cable provider will give you a big case of heartburn and nothing more... Definitely won't give you any useful info.


Using Time Warner, Comcast, or whatever cable company as a source, you should have a HD capable box and have it connected via HDMI to the set.

If you don't have the HD tier, then that's what your problem is. The basic service is in standard definition and will look terrible no matter what you do.

That's as good as cable service will get.



You might want to look at DirecTV. Usually that'll get you better quality for less (no I do NOT work for DirecTV).


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Big thanks, KT. You are helping me sort this all out, and get through it. Im gonna verify we have this HD capable box or not.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought a Phillips 55" a year ago in July. I have directv and I do NOT have HD. The picture is scary perfect. I had HD free as a trial and there was no noticable difference. I don't know if this is the case with cable, but the reception with standard definition is close to or near the quality of a dvd. What did make a difference is the cables, HDMI are a must regardless of definition. Mine is also a LED tv. The Phillips is NOT the cheapest flat screen available but as far as I am concerned it is well worth the additional money. I also have a 35" RCA which is LED and it is NOT as clear as the 55". I guess quality is costly.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks again, guys. Update: I have a cable box that says HDTV CABLE. SCIENTIFIC ATLANTIC, 8300 (HD whatever that means). 

Now, coincidentally, recently, the cable company made a change to their program guide background/format. Just a color change in the background of the guide/channel list screen, its blue back with white lettering- just awful (blue is one of the 2 worst colors for the eye). Now, the Vizio in the other room seems beter in that the blue background is a shade darker (easier to distinguish the white lettering), and the huge, new TV in question has the same blue background much lighter! AWFUL! Imagine how easy it is to read white lettering with a very light blue backing!!! (tried playing with contrast/brightness/etc with no change)

So, is this a clue that can be helpful here, guys?

Thanks!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Found this: (KT recommended this)
http://www.buysquad.com/product.aspx?pf_id=LC70LE732U

Only spec on this model I can find that is better is the Dynamic contrast ratio- 6 million to 1, as opposed to 4 mil to 1 on mine......couldnt find the spec for refresh rate on this higher end one though. pixels is same. aspect ratio same.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

now I learn that sharp is known for lip sync problems, and sound- just the problems Im having. maybe its time to dump sharp for samsung.......


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've heard some people actually pay for a tech or knowledgable person to come setup the color, contrast, and brightness on the newer TV's due to signal differences or the settings being super goofy from the factory. I know it took me a few days to get things set to my preference. I have a 42" Vizio 1080p and a 32" Vizio 720p. Both great units IMHO. The 32" is attached to straight cable, no box (along with a DVD player thru component input and a computer thru RGB input) and I think the quality is very good. The 42" is connected thru HDMI to an HD cable box (Charter) and the HD picture quality is a definite difference from standard cable. 

Interestingly, I bought the 42" from Mallwart as a display model at Christmas time, for 50% off with a 2 year picture warranty included. Everyone told me I was nuts, but it still works perfectly. I think I ended up paying more for the 32". 

A friend of mine has a Westinghouse brand 50"(?) that he bought maybe 4-5 years ago and the picture quality of that thing just astounds me. I'd never even heard of that brand. He uses it mostly as a computer monitor (I use my 32" the same way).


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry for delay on this troubleshooting project- been too busy for my liking lately. Still got 6 weeks or so before I can return this TV, but I finally got a guy here who is pretty knowlegeable. First, to eliminate any variation from the provider, he popped in a good DVD and confirmed, by the high quality picture, the TV is pretty darn good- hard to find a complaint on the quality/sharpness (DVD was better than a typical TV channel). 

Then he did a pixel test. Found only one pixel dead- no big deal, he said (they need 3 minimum pixels to be dead for a return).

Then, he did a backlight test, and found 2 "streaks". he pointed them out to me, and they were apparent , but only when pointed out. Only thing, he wasnt sure if backlighting can get worse. Anybody here know about this? he did say usually this is a bad thing, and quite common with led's. Right now, its not that noticeable, but if it can get worse, I have to return, no debating it.

Advice on this hot spots thing appreciated.


----------



## awd (Sep 4, 2012)

sharp makes very good higher end TV(60,70 80 inch) because they Bought the Pioneer Elite Line business and put their name on it. Their lower end TV do not use the (formerly Pioneer Elite line technology....
All Plasma Tv today is 600 MHZ refresh rate. so it is Least likely to have Motion blur. If watching Sports and Action movie is a big deal for you, go for the Plasma and pay a little bit for electicity (maybe $50 more per year) for 50-55 inch TV....but a 60" plasma TV is probably $800 cheaper than 60" LED tv....
LCD or LED refresh rate range from 60, 120 and 240. And please understand some makers cliam they have Motion plus 240, this is enhanced 120 mhz not true 240 Mhz....
get Plasma if room is dark (ie basement), avoid plasma if room is very bright.
Plasma TV is super cheap now, LED is most expensive and LCD is somewhere in between. 
Within LED, rear lid is better than Edge Lit. but Edge lit are super thin.(if that is your thing).
Viewing angle, I think Plasma is the best (widest). I could be wrong here!
sound, all flat panel TV sound horrible compared to Old Boxy TV... Plan on getting additional speakers/speaker bar!
Hope this help!


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

noquacks said:


> Hmmm, didnt see picture at Costco- no tV set up (my mistake #1). OK, so we wont worry about refresh rate- soccer players about as fast as football (actually, hand ball)?


OK, OT but before we go talking about "handegg", note that when american football was invented in the 19th century, the ball was snapped with the FOOT and field goals were worth six points instead of three. Also, before Walter Camp invented the system of downs there was a rugby-style scrum.


----------

